# Can hedgehogs ever enjoy traveling? And what are my options when traveling?



## FridaMoses (Oct 19, 2016)

Hello, I'm new to the hedgehog scene. I recently got a 4 month hedgie, and I adore him. His name is King Koopa, and while I have time to bond with him and care for him, my work makes it so that I typically have to go out of town one weekend out of every month, on rare occasions sometimes even for a whole week. Most times, my sister is available to care for my hedgehog while I'm gone, but on the occasions I might be gone a whole week, I'd rather take Koopa with me, so that we continue to bond and I'm not missing him so long. So with that said, is it ever possible for hedgehogs to enjoy travel? Is there something I can do to help him get used to traveling every now and then and stay happy? And finally, it varies whether I travel by plane or by car, so what are my options there? How can I ensure during travel his temperature is regulated and he's able to rest? I don't feel comfortable or trust putting him in cargo, is there anyway to make it so airlines allow him to stay with me as a carry on?
I know it's a lot, but anyone able to offer solutions or suggestions is greatly offered. Thank you!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

A few questions to start. How will you by travelling? by air, personal vehicle etc. Where will you be staying? in someone's home or a hotel?

I see you mentioned air travel, as far as I know there isn't any airline that will allow hedgehogs in the cabin, only cats or small dogs. You would have to check with the airlines to find out for sure. Some hedgehogs are ok with travel but for most it is a very very stressful event and something that shouldn't be done to often. It's one thing to take them somewhere an hour or so away by car but a completely different thing to travel long distances or by air.


----------



## FridaMoses (Oct 19, 2016)

It's normally by car, and normally staying at someone's home, sometimes hotel if it's an area that I don't know someone and can't stay a team their home. Plane is more rare, over very long distances, like if I ever have to go to New York or Florida. Most of the time it's California, -and I just drive in that case. I live in Utah


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You can't take your hedgehog into California, they are illegal there.


----------

